
Nunavut is the Largest Electoral District (2015) - Thevet
https://brilliantmaps.com/nunavut-electoral-district/
======
dghughes
Here in Prince Edward Island (PEI) Canada the province is 5,660 square
kilometers with a population of about 150,000 people.

Nunavut, Yukon and NWT combined have a land area of almost 4 million square
kilometers and a population of about 120,000 people.

PEI has four members of parliament (MP) the three territories combined have
three members. Population-wise it works out but the land difference is so
crazy. I think Canada should be all PEI-size provinces.

~~~
soperj
PEI has an outsized number of MPs for their population though. Comparatively,
Alberta gets 1 MP for each 120,000 people.

~~~
flycaliguy
Some sort of home ice advantage I assume.

~~~
dghughes
32 years older than Alberta. First dibs for the older brother.

~~~
soperj
Neither. There's a clause that you can't have less seats than you did in 1985.
Alberta's & Canada's population have grown much more than the 25000 people
that PEI's has.

------
gruez
What's up with the map showing that all of hudson bay belongs to Nunavut?
Surely some of it belongs to the other adjacent provinces?

~~~
Svip
As far as I can gather, all the islands of the Hudson Bay are considered part
of Nunavut (even those in James Bay), but I don't think all the water belongs
to Nunavut.

~~~
zamadatix
Not every island either, just most.

------
monkeycantype
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_constituencies_of_t...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_constituencies_of_the_Italian_Parliament)

A local guy is a member of the Italian parliament, his electorate is Asia,
Oceania, Africa and Antarctica.

------
mattkrause
Feels a little cheeky to include so much water, where people little
can’t—-rather than don’t—-live.

~~~
derefr
Lot of that water becomes land during the winter. You’d hope that the people
of Nunavut, if anyone, would vote with concern for things like climate change
affecting polar bears (which live, as it happens, exclusively _in_ Nunavut.)

Mind you, the real point was just to include all the islands inhabited mostly
by Inuit, since the point of the creation of Nunavut in the first place was to
give the Inuit a voice when previously they were drowned out as a minority
part of the NWT. It’s the “good kind” of gerrymandering, where a distinct
population that has a clear geographic boundary gets its own representation.

~~~
soperj
>which live, as it happens, exclusively in Nunavut

Clearly you've never been to Churchill Manitoba.

------
Svip
Isn't Greenland larger? It sends two mandates to the Danish Parliament.

~~~
casmclas
I think it's considering only single member districts. If you count multi-
member districts, Western Australia sends six members to the Australian Senate
and it's 2.6 mio sq km. There's probably others around too.

------
zackkatz
The title should be updated to reflect the 2015 article date.

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

------
casmclas
I think comments here seem to be missing the point, which isn't so much that
Nunavut is geographically huge, but that Canada doesn't seem to have anything
like the principle of one person one vote. There's huge disparity between the
electors or people per district figures - 1:8. That's some epic
malapportionment.

Is there any kind of movement in Canada to introduce democracy? Americans
regularly complain about their undemocratic constitution, giving equal say to
sheep in the middle of nowhere and humans in New York. The UK has a few
problematic cases, but they're easily removed and maintained because they want
to maintain them.

But Canada's excuse is that they can't change their constitution — indeed,
they continue to use the UK parliament to change what ought to be part of
their constitution, that's how cowardly they are. Why is Canada considered so
much a centre of democracy when all the evidence is against that notion?

~~~
Sanzig
The territories each get their own riding for a few legitimate reasons: one,
it would be messy to have a rising cross territorial/provincial borders. Two,
the north already gets ignored by southern politicians all the time: they have
been suffering from food security issues for decades, for example. Three, the
"territories" are a large geographic extent mostly comprised of tiny
communities of a few hundred to a few thousand people each separated by
hundreds of kilometers. If the entire territories were a single riding, the MP
for that riding would have a tough time making herself available in person for
all her constituents (they have a tough enough time of this already).

Canada hasn't had to use the UK for constitutional amendments since the
passage of the _Constitution Act_ in 1982. There is proscribed amendment
formula now: the resolution must pass the Commons, the Senate, and be ratified
by the provincial legislatures of at least 2/3rds of the provinces comprising
at least 50% of the population.

~~~
sandworm101
Yup. Ive never heard a canadian reference any need to ask the UK for
permission to do anything. Such remarks always come from outsiders who have
spent too much time on wikipedia reading about how the Queen "owns" canada.
Realworld is never so simple.

